# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 5/20/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This week was met with some ups and downs. We had a few decent days of fishing, but then the winds became more than we wanted to deal with, so some of our repeat groups opted to pick another day in the summer. 

With these strong winds, we had to pay attention each day as to what direction it was out of. The more south it had in it, the lower the water. This made us change game plans and adjust our wades to locate better trout. These weren't big moves to different areas, simply micro moves or adjustments depending on the water levels on a particular flat we wanted to fish.

Most of our success was found throwing Down South Lures soft plastics. Depending on water clarity and sunlight, we either through colors like magic grass, plum/chart, and chicken of the c, or blue moon and strawberry wine. Trout were aggressive early before sunrise, then a small feed but not as aggressive during the middle of the day. That is to be expected with these hotter than normal temperatures. All our trout and few reds that we caught out of small pods were released to fight another day. 

Some of the areas that we fished depending on what the wind was doing. We could either walk across the top of the flat more in the strike zone, or we had to stand off to the edge of the flat, throwing up on top of it and working the baits off the edge. This was more affective the hotter the day got.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice report Sir


----------

